# SINAMICS -> Motor "fiepst" nur...



## Hawkster (31 Juli 2011)

Hallo ihr lieben,

bin mit meinem Latein am Ende... seit MONATEN hat dieser blöde Motor diese angewohnheit...

Zuerst ist mal zu sagen, das bereits alles getauscht wurde! Motor getauscht, Leistungsteil getauscht, Reglungsbaugruppe getauscht... und immernoch der Fehler da...

Das einzige wo noch gleich ist, ist das Band... und das lässt sich eher weniger tauschen 

So, erstmal zur Problembeschreibung...

Haben hier ein Band mit 4 Riehmen. Darauf liegen 2 x 2 20kg schwere flache "Teile".

Zu 99% klappt der Austransport (Eintransport geht immer... noch nie fehlgeschlagen), aber wehe das 1% schlägt ein!

Was passiert ist einfach: Der Motor "fiepst", und wir gehen davon aus das der Motor läuft durch folgende "conveyor_running"-Bedingung


```
UN   #Motor_holding_brake_act   //Motorhaltebremse gelöst
U    #f_act_bigger_p2167        // frequenz_aktuelle > p2167
=    #Conveyor_running
```

Motorhaltebremse ist im Zustandwort 1 und ist das Bit 0.4 
Dieses Frequenzbit ist auf der Schnitstelle Bit 7.1 und im Zustandword 2 zu finden.

Tja, wäre alles nicht so tragisch wenn ein Band "mal" nicht losläuft... aber dadurch das wir nicht loslaufen gehen uns die Teile kaputt... weil der Start oft einfach verzögert passiert (um X Sekunden). Leider MÜSSEN wir aber genau zur richtigen Zeit los...

Nun meine erste Frage:
Kann ich noch irgendwas in meine Bedingung reinnehmen damit ich weiß ob ich laufen

Zweite Frage:
Wodurch kommt dieses "fiepsen". Und viel wichtiger... wie bekomm ich den Kollegen dazu das er sich endlich bewegt statt nur fiepst...

*Hier nachmal die Verbauten komponenten:*
G120D.Reglungsbaugruppe

Typ: G120D CU240D PN
Bestellnummer: 6SL3544-0FA20-1FA0
Firmware Version: 3.21

G120D.Leistungsteil

Typ: G120D PM250D
Bestellnummer: 6SL3525-0PE17-5AA1
Eingangsspannung: 400V
Leistung: 0,75kW

G120D.Motor

Motortyp: [1] Asyncronmotor
Motor-bemessungsdrehzahl: 2466 U/Min
Motor-Bemessungsstom: 1,82A 
Motor-Bemessungsstom: 0,65kW
Motor-Bemessungsspannung: 400V
Motor-Bemessungsfrequenz: 87Hz

Was ihr noch alles braucht einfach sagen... aber ich glaube wenn ich jetzt die Parameterliste hier poste passiert es:
a) Das ich hier 2 Tage sitze
b) Ihr rückwärts vom Hocker fliegt wenn ihr diese Tausenden Parameter analysieren müsst

Da draußen gibts doch sicher ein paar Freaks die voll auf so Antriebstechnik abfahren 
Hier habta ein tolles Problem.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Hawkster


----------



## Senator42 (31 Juli 2011)

> Wodurch kommt dieses "fiepsen".

ich kenne das fiepsen wenn der Motor eine Frequenz bekommt.
bei Achspositionierungen, wenn die Reglerfreigabe ein ist, will der Controller die Achse auf Position halten oder dort hin fahren.

in deinem Fall Frequenzumrichter, denke ich, der Motor bekommt zwar einen Drehzahlsollwert (also der Frequenzumrichter), aber der ist so klein dass der Motor nicht dreht.

ich kann mir auch vorstellen, da der Eintransport kein problem macht,
dass beim Abtransport die belastung zu gross ist und der controller an der Stromgrenze ankommt und dann vielleicht die Spannung herunternimmt.

gibt es die möglichkeit sollwert, strom, spannung, schleppabstand mitzuschneiden oder online anzusehen (manche contoller haben eine RS232-Schnittstelle zum PC, wo in der Parametrier-SW auch ein Oszi drin ist.)


----------



## peter(R) (31 Juli 2011)

Senator42 schrieb:


> >
> ich kann mir auch vorstellen, da der Eintransport kein problem macht,
> dass beim Abtransport die belastung zu gross ist und der controller an der Stromgrenze ankommt und dann vielleicht die Spannung herunternimmt.



Ja an der Stelle würde ich auch zuerst ansetzen. Kann es sein, daß das Losbrechmoment an der Grenze liegt ?? D.h. wenn sich das Band bewegt ist die Leistung ausreichend aber zum Anfahren wird halt deutlich mehr Leistung gebraucht. Dies könnte man in den Parametern mal hochsetzen ( liegt glaube ich standartmäßig auf 150% )

peter(R)


----------



## bike (31 Juli 2011)

Bekommt der Motor seine Drehzahl von der PLC?
Wenn ja, wird sofort die Nenndrehzahl ausgegeben?
Wird in der PLC der Parametersatz umgeschaltet?

Sind im FU die richtigen Motordaten eingetragen?
Welche Überlast ist vorgegeben?
Ich würde mir auch die Rampen anschauen.


bike


----------



## Deltal (31 Juli 2011)

Außerdem wäre es sinnvoll mit Sensorik abzufragen ob das "Teil" sich wirklich bewegt hat, sprich da eine Lichtschranke oder soetwas hinzusetzen. Wenn dieses "wir glauben das sich das Teil bewegt hat" zur Optimierung einsetzt wird, dann mal drüber nachdenken, ob man eine einfache Rückmeldung vom Transportband z.B. mit zwei Inis anbauen kann. > Band bewegt sich = nächstes Teil kann aufgelegt werden.

Wenn sich der Motor nicht bewegt erstmal Drehzahlsoll und Istwert vergleichen.
Sollwert = Istwert ; Sollwert zu klein = SPS
Sollwert > Istwert ; Probleme am Regler/Strom/Rampe = Sinamics


----------



## Ralle (31 Juli 2011)

Ich würde auch auf ein zu hohes Anfahrmoment tippen. Bei SEW gibt es da einen Parameter "Boost", der erhöht im unteren Frequenzbereich die Spannung am Motor und damit kann man leichter anfahren. So etwas gibt es sicher auch bei Siemens. Wenn die Teile auf dem Band liegen und das Band erst einmal steht, dann drücken die Teile das Band auf die Unterlage und das braucht schon Kraft, um wieder anzufahren. Bewegt es sich erst einmal, dann ist es kein Problem mehr, schätze ich. Im schlechtesten Fall müßt ihr einen größeren Motor einsetzen, evt. auch ein stärkeres Leitungsteil einsetzen.


----------



## MSB (31 Juli 2011)

Also ich würde es nichtsdestotrotz entgegen deiner Meinung schon für sinnvoll erachten wenn du die vollständige Parameterliste mit anhängst.

Das würde zumindestens einige der hier genannten Spekulationen unter Umständen ad absurdum, oder auch in die engere Wahl geraten lassen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MSB (31 Juli 2011)

a) Der Motor ist wohl unterdimensioniert weil 87Hz Kennlinie
b) Ist der Motor ein 230/400V Motor und entsprechend "fälschlicherweise" aber in dem Fall richtig in Dreieck angeklemmt?
c) Wurden die Motor-Nenndaten entsprechen den 87Hz korrekt berechnet?
d) wegen der 87Hz Kennlinie schrenkt das z.B. die Möglichkeit der Vektorregelung leider ein wenig ein ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Juli 2011)

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist Antrieb und Regler haben fasst die gleiche 
größe, möchte Mann aber eine 87Hz Kennlinie fahren, *muss* der
Regler diesen Betriebsbedingungen angepasst werden. Selbst wenn der
Antrieb nur mit 50Hz an der 87Hz Kennlinie angesteuert wird, ist der Strom-
bedarf größer als an einer 50Hz Kennlinie. 
Meiner Ansicht nach ist dein Regler einfach zu klein.


----------



## MSB (31 Juli 2011)

@Helmut
Wenn ich jetzt mal unterstelle, das die Motordaten korrekt sind,
dann handelt es sich wohl um einen "echten" 0,37kW Antrieb.

0,37 * 1,37 = 0,65kW ...
Edith sagt, natürlich muss es 1,73 sein ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Juli 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> @Helmut
> Wenn ich jetzt mal unterstelle, das die Motordaten korrekt sind,
> dann handelt es sich wohl um einen "echten" 0,37kW Antrieb.
> 
> ...



Damit könntest du recht haben, geben die bei Siemens die Nennleistung
an der 87Hz kennlinie an? Das wäre ja mal wieder typisch, nichts wie man
es üblicherweise kennt.


----------



## Hawkster (31 Juli 2011)

*Ich seh schon -> Hier arbeitet man mit Profis*

Also, hab grad ma den Starter angefordert aufzuspringen 
(Dauert so 5 Minuten)

Also, was wir nun beobachtet habe ist folgendes.

Diesen Bandtyp gibt es insgesamt 8x bei uns... stehen alle Nebeneinander und sind genau Identisch Programmiert und Aufgebaut.

Leider macht nur dieses Eine Band das Problem.

Was ebenfalls aufgefallen ist:
Setzen sich 3 Leute aufs Band (3x 80 KG) schafft der Motor das erste mal das Anlaufen (meistens jedenfalls).
Versuchen wir es danach direkt nocheinmal fiepst der Motor nur noch.

In der Warnhistorie bekomm ich die WARNUNG "Stromgrenze".

In der Expertenparameterliste seh ich den Parameter "Aktueller Ausgangsstrom" (oder so, Starter startet noch [Name ist bei dem rotzding wohl Programm]), und der schwankt zwischen 3,04A und 3,20A.
Maximaler Ausgangsstrom ist ist auf 3,08 Ampere begrenzt (oder so).

Das schlimme ist ja, wir haben versucht dieses Verhalten mit den 3 Leuten auch auf einem anderen Band nachzustellen... das Band bringt zwar auch "Stromgrenze", aber es läuft...

Drehzahl wird von der PLC vorgegeben. Fahren auch mit unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten: Rein gehts mit sagen wir ma 90%, raus mit so ca. 60%.
Falls das mit den Prozent zu ungenau ist, sagt mir wo ich gugn muss und ich gug (heute aber net, ist Sonntag in America) 

Ahh, der Starter ist offen... nun such ich noch ne Möglichkeit nach der "Klarsicht-Export-Funktion"...

Ok, hab was... ging nix besseres... hab mim Image-Write gedruckt...

So, wenn sich jetzt Fragen erübrigt haben Toll, andernfalls bitte nochma Fragen (Bin nur ein Bitschubser), weiß noch was Volt und Ampere sind, dann hörts auf... Montag Hol ich dann die Kollegen dazu was die Verdrahtung betrifft.

Ahh, vorhin meinte ich den Parameter "r67" - "CO: Ausgangsstrom-Grenzwert", der liegt bei 3.08A
Und der Parameter "r68" - "CO: Ausgangsstrom" schwankte zwischen diesem Wert (und nix hat sich bewegt).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Hawkster

PS: Ich denke in der Parameterliste kann man so alles entnehmen was ich darin eingestellt habe... Motorleistungsdaten etc... Haben uns auch vergewissert das wir das anparametiert haben was auch physikalisch wirklich vorhanden ist


----------



## offliner (2 August 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Damit könntest du recht haben, geben die bei Siemens die Nennleistung
> an der 87Hz kennlinie an? Das wäre ja mal wieder typisch, nichts wie man
> es üblicherweise kennt.


 Was ist das denn wieder für eine schwachsinnige Aussage ? Da es sich hier um einen Normmmotor handelt, hat er auch eine Normleistung und die gibt auch Siemens im Bemessungspunkt bei 50 Hz an, also 0,37 kW. Der Motor zieht bei 87 Hz in etwa den angegebenen Dreieck-Strom, dementsprechend muss auch das Leistungsteil dimensioniert sein, wäre also bei einem G120D die kleinste Variante mit 0,75kW (müsste also passen). Welche Regelungsart ist denn eingestellt ? Vector, oder U/f, ich gehe mal von U/f aus, sonst müsstest Du eigentlich die Meldung bekommen, dass der Motor kippt, wenn sich nix bewegt. Jetzt kannst Du noch versuchen, falls U/f genutzt wird auf U/f mit FCC umzustellen, dann sollte es eigentlich funktionieren, vorrausgesetzt der Motor bringt überhaupt das notwendige Drehmoment. Ich würde allerdings auf Vector Regelung gehen, MotID dürchführen und dann den Regler optimieren, evtl . Zusatzmoment aufschalten beim Anfahren... Evtl. Strom-, Momenten- und Leistungsgrenze hochsetzen (hier wirkt immer die kleinste, also wichtig, sich alle Grenzen mal anzusehen.)


----------



## sailor (3 August 2011)

Du frägst den Parameter Soll=Ist ab. Ich denke aber das das Bit7 im Zustandswort Überwachungen 1 wäre richtig. 
Hat die Bremse den richtigen Luftspalt? Ist sie sauber?
Eventuell Spannungserhöhung im unteren Drehzahlbereich einstellen.

Gruß Sailor


----------

